# Stacked bay enclosures



## Bl69aze (Jan 14, 2018)

hi guys just wondering everyone’s opinion on the stacked enclosures usually seen 3 high (see picture for reference)

Trying to clear some space and multiple 1000x600 enclosures taking up a lot of valuable room.

So id like to have something built like in the picture, maybe not as fancy but you get the idea.

I’ve talked to stepdad and he likes the idea of snakes being able to climb and stretch out where as I say they are more comfortable in secluded areas, and they can go outside for a stretch.

We have a coastal carpet 7ft
Diamond python 5ft
And a darwin i would like to fit in the 3rd bay.

Would these guys be ok in them, I have seen coastal sand Darwin’s but never diamonds in the bays.

Do you provide them a branch for “basking” even though the lights would be quite low.


Thanks


----------



## MzJen (Jan 24, 2018)

I have a 4 stack enclosure. 1200 long x 550 deep x 550 high.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Jan 24, 2018)

Diamond I keep in LARGE enclosures and separate from the others due to their arboreal behaviour.
That said I do use/build stacks for my BHP's. and they work a treat so long as it isn't a species that will climb.


----------



## Wally (Jan 24, 2018)

Something to keep in mind is that the enclosures below will heat the enclosures above to a small degree.

I've been using them for years due to space restrictions and they work just fine once you adjust your temps to suit.


----------



## Nerdhero (Jan 24, 2018)

Pauls_Pythons said:


> Diamond I keep in LARGE enclosures and separate from the others due to their arboreal behaviour.
> That said I do use/build stacks for my BHP's. and they work a treat so long as it isn't a species that will climb.



By large are you referring to simply a taller enclosure to allow for climbing or all dimensions? My diamond just hit the year mark and im starting to investigate long term housing options


----------



## bluedragon (Jan 24, 2018)

maybe some thing like this idea from one of my friends DaltonsDragons


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Jan 24, 2018)

Nerdhero said:


> By large are you referring to simply a taller enclosure to allow for climbing or all dimensions? My diamond just hit the year mark and im starting to investigate long term housing options



Mine are MINIMUM 1800 tall, 900 wide and 600 deep. Not saying thats what eveyone should use but its what I use. Some larger animals are in wider/deeper ones,


----------



## saximus (Jan 25, 2018)

Wally said:


> Something to keep in mind is that the enclosures below will heat the enclosures above to a small degree.


You can even use this to your advantage. I've got a four bay that's heated by just two heat panels


----------



## Bl69aze (Jan 25, 2018)

So I’ve been looking at the bays that use a “heat box” if you will.. pretty much a divider to make a nice warm room around 36-37 from heating outside the bay.
Apparently it’s good because it gets the snake active if they are usually an active species and they move from one room to the other which stops them getting fat


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Jan 25, 2018)

Bl69aze said:


> from heating outside the bay.


 ??? Please explain



Bl69aze said:


> bays that use a “heat box” if you will.. pretty much a divider to make a nice warm room around 36-37


Commonly used on certain species such as BHP's


----------



## Bl69aze (Jan 25, 2018)

Pauls_Pythons said:


> ??? Please explain
> 
> 
> Commonly used on certain species such as BHP's


It’s got heat cord underneath and heat cord above for the bay above it, I guess u could add a che or something but that’d take up space


----------



## Scutellatus (Jan 25, 2018)

Bl69aze said:


> hi guys just wondering everyone’s opinion on the stacked enclosures usually seen 3 high (see picture for reference)
> 
> Trying to clear some space and multiple 1000x600 enclosures taking up a lot of valuable room.
> 
> ...


Am I reading that right @Bl69aze, you have a 7ft Coastal in a 1000mm long enclosure?


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Jan 25, 2018)

if so, sure it hasn't turned into a box itself?


----------

